# Aphonopelma sp flagstaff orange



## james206 (Jun 11, 2010)

im just gettng into t's and i just got a few Aphonopelma sp flagstaff orange spiderlings but i really cant find anything about them i know they r a newer species but anyone have any good info?


----------



## BrettG (Jun 11, 2010)

james206 said:


> im just gettng into t's and i just got a few Aphonopelma sp flagstaff orange spiderlings but i really cant find anything about them i know they r a newer species but anyone have any good info?


Might as well treat it like a chalcodes. IMHO,it is nothing but a color morph of a chalcodes.But some may disagree.


----------



## Purpleorange8 (Jun 11, 2010)

I say it is closer to a Aphonopelma spp. (New River) Since it is closer to new river compared to tuscon


----------



## BrettG (Jun 11, 2010)

to me they are all the same,lol.Care is the same at least.


----------



## Purpleorange8 (Jun 11, 2010)

BrerttG said:


> to me they are all the same,lol.Care is the same at least.


I agree  I think AZ people know best about their native species


----------



## BrettG (Jun 11, 2010)

Purpleorange8 said:


> I agree  I think AZ people know best about their native species


LOL,throw it in a dry enclosure,feed it,and watch it mature in 20 years....LOL


----------



## Purpleorange8 (Jun 11, 2010)

BrerttG said:


> LOL,throw it in a dry enclosure,feed it,and watch it mature in 20 years....LOL


That's the plan!!!


----------



## Moltar (Jun 11, 2010)

Care is similar to any of a wide variety of arid climate NW terrestrials. Pretty much any Aphonopelma, Brachypelma or Grammostola all keeps the same. 

Small vial or cup appropriate to the slings size, dry substrate with a slightly moist corner, food every week or two and spritz water onto a wall or the substrate for it to drink. Once they're about 1.5"-2" you can give them little bottlecap water dishes.


----------



## smallara98 (Jun 11, 2010)

BrerttG said:


> LOL,throw it in a dry enclosure,feed it,and watch it mature in 20 years....LOL


+1 lol. All of them pretty much require dry substrate with water and food and a hide. Done


----------



## mickey66 (Jun 12, 2010)

*A.chalcodes*



BrerttG said:


> Might as well treat it like a chalcodes. IMHO,it is nothing but a color morph of a chalcodes.But some may disagree.


+1 I agree! I call it a color variant. JMHO Aphonopelma sp.Flagstaff Orange and the A. New River Rust Rump is the same spider just found in a different local....North of Phoenix,Az. They are my favorite T's


----------



## BrettG (Jun 12, 2010)

mickey66 said:


> +1 I agree! I call it a color variant. JMHO Aphonopelma sp.Flagstaff Orange and the A. New River Rust Rump is the same spider just found in a different local....North of Phoenix,Az. They are my favorite T's


If I knew that I woulda saved one for ya.........


----------



## mickey66 (Jun 12, 2010)

BrerttG said:


> If I knew that I woulda saved one for ya.........


Brett,

         I didn't know if you knew but you did....LOL The middle sized one is a New river or Flagstaff Orange....rust colored hair on the rump and the little one is Chalcodes and of course the 16 year old beauty is without a doubt Chalcodes soooo I'm a happy guy.... I have 5 of these Arizona spiders now and they are all females....yikes!  Brett, I forgot to ask you.....The 16 year old female what size was she when she was wild caught? Do you know?


----------



## BrettG (Jun 12, 2010)

mickey66 said:


> Brett,
> 
> I didn't know if you knew but you did....LOL The middle sized one is a New river or Flagstaff Orange....rust colored hair on the rump and the little one is Chalcodes and of course the 16 year old beauty is without a doubt Chalcodes soooo I'm a happy guy.... I have 5 of these Arizona spiders now and they are all females....yikes!


Actually that one ( the new river) was collected northeast of Carefree.So yea,New Riverish.I had a TON of those girls,some were massive.Most were CB from a pair that was collected back in the mid 90's.The spiders from the Carefree /New River area are pretty unique.IMHO,the specimens I had were more "New River" looking than anything.If that makes any sense what so ever.


----------



## BrettG (Jun 12, 2010)

mickey66 said:


> Brett,
> 
> I didn't know if you knew but you did....LOL The middle sized one is a New river or Flagstaff Orange....rust colored hair on the rump and the little one is Chalcodes and of course the 16 year old beauty is without a doubt Chalcodes soooo I'm a happy guy.... I have 5 of these Arizona spiders now and they are all females....yikes!  Brett, I forgot to ask you.....The 16 year old female what size was she when she was wild caught? Do you know?


As far as the WC old girl,she was around 2.5-3 inches.Shows how slowly native Aphomopelma grow!I would bet that spider is 25 years old,or somewhere in that area.What is she,4.5-5 inches?


----------



## mickey66 (Jun 12, 2010)

BrerttG said:


> As far as the WC old girl,she was around 2.5-3 inches.Shows how slowly native Aphomopelma grow!I would bet that spider is 25 years old,or somewhere in that area.What is she,4.5-5 inches?


She is as big as my adult Rose Hair which has a 5" leg-span....not a small spider LOl. She is in great shape for an old girl. I bet she could live to be 40+ years with proper care. The sub-adult (mid-sized one) really looks like a new River spider and I was looking close at the old girl today and she may be one as well....the little Juvie has no red hair at all on the Butt its all grey/tan. I don't know why I like these spiders so much but I do! From what I have seen and been told(Brandon the reptist....now out of the biz)the New River really has the bright orange/Rust color on the rump. The Flagstaff Orange has the Orange/Rust but not as much WITH the exception of the ones caught in the Sedona area. There is so much info we don't know as of 2010. Sedona....red dirt may be the reason for the bright color?????


----------



## Purpleorange8 (Jun 12, 2010)

Carefree and New River they swarm out them. I get so mad at the people that just go out there and catch hundreds... I just got a breeding pair


----------



## mickey66 (Jun 12, 2010)

BrerttG said:


> Actually that one ( the new river) was collected northeast of Carefree.So yea,New Riverish.I had a TON of those girls,some were massive.Most were CB from a pair that was collected back in the mid 90's.The spiders from the Carefree /New River area are pretty unique.IMHO,the specimens I had were more "New River" looking than anything.If that makes any sense what so ever.


 Brett....that makes total sense to me!:clap:


----------



## mickey66 (Jun 12, 2010)

James,

          Here is a good photo of a Aphonopelma Sp. "Flagstaff Orange" Taken from the internet.....a good photo of this spider.  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 I would bet money this spider is from the Sedona,Az area. Bottom: Here is Aphonopelma Sp Chalcodes? May be "New River"...... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Here is the A. Payson Blonde.....

	
	
		
		
	


	




 1950's Movie Poster....

	
	
		
		
	


	




 OK! Here is a good photo of Aphonopelma Sp. New River....

	
	
		
		
	


	




 Here is a real good one of the New River...photo by Kenthebugguy.

	
	
		
		
	


	




 NOTE: The Rust Color On The Rump! AND last but not least....Arizona Blond/Aphonopelma Chalcodes....

	
	
		
		
	


	




 One last one of Aphonopelma Chalcodes....Arizona Blond or mexican Blond....

	
	
		
		
	


	




 NOTE: No Rust Color On The Rump!


----------



## Purpleorange8 (Jun 12, 2010)

I found a a flagstaff orange one day. A mature male looking to meet. I was swimming in some creek and I found him crawling by me


----------



## mickey66 (Jun 12, 2010)

*Aphonopelma Chalcodes photos*

James.....

             Well, that should be enough photos for ya! You will love these spiders but they grow slow.


----------

